# je bloque sur Automator



## FB78410 (29 Mai 2016)

bonjour 

je bloque avec Automator, j'ai cherché sur Apple, mais je dois rater quelque chose. 

Je voudrais faire 2 processus : 

1 - exécuter l'utilitaire de disques, pour un SOS sur le HDD de mon ordinateur 
2 - lancer ONYX, ensuite l'examen du HDD, et ensuite la maintenance 

pouvez vous m'aider 
Merci. 
Françoise.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Automator, ce sont des actions liées à des applications.

Si tu n'as pas d'action correspondant à une application, tu ne peux pas en faire grand chose à partir d'Automator.

Ce sont les applications qui apportent les actions automator. Or, OnyX n'a pas d'action automator et l'Utilitaire de disque non plus.

On peut néanmoins utiliser des script shell (des lignes de commandes) ou des Apple Scripts dans Automator pour piloter certaines applications ou des programmes unix.


----------

